# Pocket Hole Use



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Just wondering how many woodworkers here use pocket holes.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I think the pocket screws are more useful.:laughing: 

I use them for everything. Mostly face frames. Joining wooden countertops together instead of pull bolts. Attaching toe kicks to cabinets, making jigs and anytime I need a 90º joint that has only one side exposed. In combination with glue and biscuits it makes for a quick strong joint. I like'em. I'd like the get the Kreg Foreman pocket holer to speed things up. But $800 is a lot of ching.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I use em all the time. I made my mother in law a couple of small bookshelves and used it throughout. Looking at them sitting on the floor they look fine but turn them upside down and they look like swiss cheese. Everything was joined together with carefully placed pocket screws.


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

I have pocket holes :yes: all my pockets gots holes in 'em ....
Yeah that is a lotta smack fer a jig ..


----------



## p construction (Nov 7, 2006)

I use my kreg pocket hole all yje time


----------



## gedereco (Nov 20, 2006)

I've used them lately for joining frame work making a kitchen island. really strong joint:icon_wink:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I voted seldom. Rails and stiles for kitchen faces is the only time I have ever used them, although they have more uses than that i know.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello My name is BULL...and I am a KregJigAholic


----------



## trim man (Nov 3, 2006)

One of the neatest tools I ever bought. It is amazing how easy they make many tasks. Just like any tool, you wonder how you did without it.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Not all of my projects are pocket jig friendly, but I bought the deluxe kit last year and LOVE it.


----------



## pitbull (Jan 29, 2007)

I use both the kreg and the trend jigs. Most recently i have started too use them on the concealled handrailing on my deckings.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

pitbull said:


> I use both the kreg and the trend jigs. Most recently i have started too use them on the concealled handrailing on my deckings.


Are you using Stainless Steel screws for the exterior work, where are you getting them?


----------



## pitbull (Jan 29, 2007)

for the handrailing, its covered, but I use the decking screws ( which I get made for myself )for this purpose. Everything else used on my deckings are made by Fasten master.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

I use pocket holes anytime I get a chance. Mitch


----------



## bedway (Nov 20, 2006)

i use them a lot,,there fast and strong!


----------



## DocJr8156 (Apr 2, 2007)

Over the weekend, I did an 8-shelf shoe rack using Kreg's pocket hole kit. fast and strong and very satisfying. Godspeed.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I use a brand of screws in SS called 'Turbo Ultra'. get them from Screwfix.com. They do virtually any fixing in SS.

The tops are a bit softer than ordinary steel and can burr over when driving. all are 'pozidrive' system.
johnep


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I used my pocket hole jig for the first time on the bookshelf I am building. I think that I will be using it a lot in the future. It sure makes hiding the joint easier.

Gerry


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

I hate pocket holes, I hate the look of them, I hate the setup, I hate that the parts are hard to line up. I think a biscuit joiner is the better tool--no exposed joinery method. Looking like Swiss cheese doesn't--for me--make fora professional look.

Just my humble opinion.

Nancy


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh Nancy

I am so disappointed. You always seemed such an upbeat person to me, but you are so full of hate. Oh well , another hero gone.
I think that I will just crawl back into my hole.

Gerry


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, Gerry. BUt please don't crawl into a hole. We'd miss you.

Nancy


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*pocket holes*

Um Err, could someone post a pic of pocket hole joinery, not entirely sure what they are.
johnep


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you Nancy.

The hole isn't that comfy anyway.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi John

Try doing a search on "Kreg". That should bring something up , hopefully with pictures. I had never even heard of pocket holes until a fellow, who deals in kreg jigs gave a presentation at the woodworkers guild I was a member of, before I moved here. 

Gerry


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*pocket holes*

Many thanks, watched the video and have bought a mini jig which should be sufficient for me. Have never seen anything like it before in UK. All furniture sold flat pack still uses dowels etc. 

First use for jig will be to reinforce drawer joints. Note that washered screws available from Kreg suggested,

Will try Screwfix in UK. They do not have the jig but believe I have seen the screws in their catalogue.
johnep


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi John

Kreg is not the only manufacturer of pocket hole jigs, but over here they are kind of like the Cadillac or Rolls Royce of the genre. If you just want to try one out, to get the feel for what they are capable of doing, there are less expensive knock-offs out there.

Gerry


----------



## famousnick (Jul 15, 2007)

*Pocket Holes*

I discovered pocket hole joinery about a year and a half ago when I was making a cabinet for my home theater components. I used them for non-exposed joinery and I thought they did an incredible job. I'm currently building a table saw/router table cabinet out of MDF and have been using glue and pocket hole for holding the joint togther and it's working really well. Becasue it's simple, quick and strong, I try to use them as much as possible. Having said that, I don't feel they're always the most appropriate. 

Thanks. This my first post.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*pocket holes*

In UK have not been able to find a retail supplier, they are being auctioned on ebay!.

In end bought from internet hardware site, with postage probably paid double. wondering whether I could ask kreg to be their UK agent.
johnep


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome famousnick. Are you saying you are Nick Nolte, St. Nick, or even Nickolaus Cage? :icon_smile:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey John;

Why not. You never know until you give it a shot. Good luck, whatever you do.

Gerry


----------



## famousnick (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Texas Timbers. None of the above. It's a long stroy, but it's just a name that some former CHinese customers gave to me and it just stuck. Glad to be a part of the forum.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

famousnick said:


> Hey Texas Timbers. None of the above. It's a long stroy, but it's just a name that some former CHinese customers gave to me and it just stuck. Glad to be a part of the forum.


Could you also be Niki or Simplenik?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Found Kreg already had UK agent--- Brimarc.

Nearest store to me is Toolfix in Peterborough. Must find an excuse to visit.
johnep


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*pocket holes*

Great excitement last night when I returned home from work and found my Kreg minijig had been delivered.

reading the instructions I note that USA uses 13mm,19mm and 38mm as standard sizes. Here most of our construction particle board is 15mm.

I am going to calculate the various optimum screw lengths for various thicknesses of timber as I have a full range of screws from 12mm - 70mm.

We are all metric here now in UK and even an old imperialist like me has got used to metric measuring. I weigh 90kgs.

Just waiting for the hosehold to wake up so I can get drilling.

johnep


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*pocket holes*

Well I tried to join acouple of boards but found when screwing up the angle of the screw tended to draw the pocket hole board over the edge. Presume I need some corner clamps to prevent this?
johnep


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It helps if you have the hole setup properly. Make sure the hole that you drill is not going through the material. If it does it will have a tendency to pull the board because of the screw angle. If you are using glue make sure you don't use to much, glue will make the joint slide more easily. Make sure when you are screwing the joint together that both pieces are as snug as possible. And use the clamps to keep the alignment close as possible.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Go John, go!

In Canada we are also metric, but as I grew up during the changeover, I still think mostly in Imperial measure. I still like my temperatures in Fahreheit, my measurements in yards, feet, and inches, and my drill bits in fractions. I am a holdover, and some might say, " 
a dinosaur". I still like to heat with wood, too. I particularly like camping out, where we can still have open campfires. That probably puts me in the ranks of the cavemen. Do I care? Not bloody likely!

So, carry on my good man, and lots of luck.

Oh, and by the way, I think once you get the hang of it, you will be quite amazed at what you can do with your pocket holes.

Gerry


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*pcket holes*

Thanks Gerry etc for your encouragement. On researching the screws, I have discovered that as a very good connection between bit and screw required, square hole screws suggested. Available here are 'Spax' brand and I shall be ordering a few boxes. What about screw thickness.

we used to use 6s, 8s (most often) and 10s.

In metric I believe this equate to 3mm, 4mm and 6mm.

Must check my Screwfix catalogue which has equivalence tables.

I shall buy a couple of suitable clamps and borrow a tip from John Nixon re taping the joint to stop it moving. He uses this for veneering.

I often use tape to hold items in place when drilling and screwing.

Regards,

johnep


----------



## Scott Daniel (Jul 14, 2007)

*When to use pocket holes*

Pocket hole joints are very effective for joining end grain in cabinet frames and some other applications where the strength of the joint is not a big issue and the joint itself is not exposed. However, it is not a panacea. Tests have shown the strength to be inferior to mortise and tenon. Biscuit joints are just as good, but often the narrow width of the pieces prohibit their use in cabinet frames. In these cases, I use pocket hole screws.

The bottom line is that each time you create a joint, you have to evaluate the application, the strength requirement, and aesthetics. All joints have applications. The more you know about them, the better.

Best,

Scott


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*pocket holes*

Gerry, you like the outdoors, visit wildwood survival.
My pocket hole saga continues. I have now ordered from an internet hardware store, a Kreg video, two square bits, pack of pocket hole screws with square hole sockets and a corner joint clamp. To think that just a week ago, I had no idea what a pocket hole was!

Thanks guys for all the suggestions and comments.
regards to all,
johnep


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Again John:
Scott is right on the money, when he says that pocket holes are not a panacea. However, there are many applications where you can use them, and even if they are cheap, quick, and nasty, they serve the purpose very well. For joints where strength is an issue to be considered, other types of joint may be required. In the mean time, have fun with your new toys. I believe that I am using #8 screws, by 11/2 inches long. I am using them to joint boards 3/4 to 7/8 inches in thickness. Wild wood survival? Would that be "wilwood survival.com"?

I will try to see if I can find it. I love camping, and trout fishing, so a few good survival skills cannot hurt.

Best Regards

Gerry


----------



## SBEAUD2238 (Jul 12, 2007)

I use them on a regular basis, they are strong and very reliable. I use them primarily on jobs where you can not see them if you will be able to move the piece. Although there are plugs that you can put in the holes, I find it better to use biscuits in areas that will be visible. I believe the combination of the two systems makes for a professional and reliable piece.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*pocket holes*

Today received video sponsored by Kreg featuring Gary Striegler.
Also couple of square bits, pack of square socket screws and a corner clamp. so now I am already to go. Will play with tomorrow but already impressed with the square sockets which give best grip so far.
johnep


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*pocket hole use*

Today used pocket holes for first time to secure a shelf to uprights and then put brackets underneath for main support. worked very well. was using powered screwdriver and this cammed out of the square pocket screws. Will use my variable clutch screw driver/drill next time to see if this prevents camming out.

Notice Gary striegler always uses variable clutch drill/driver in his videos.
johnep


----------

